# Wie entferne ich die Kontakt-Box bei Myspace?



## kaeti (3. Januar 2009)

Also, ich würde gerne meine Kontakt-Box bei Myspace ausblenden nur leider klappt das nicht so wie ich mir das vorstelle. Ich habe schon mehrere Beiträge gelesen, aber es klappt einfach nicht.
Kann mir jemand das vllt mal genau erklären?
Buttons für 'Add' und 'Msg' hab ich schon, alles kein Problem, nur dieses ausblenden.

Danke im Vorraus <3


----------



## Maik (3. Januar 2009)

Moin,

soll die "Kontakt-Box" (Kontakt-Formular?) nun entfernt (im Quellcode gelöscht) oder lediglich in der Seitenansicht ausgeblendet werden? 

Letzteres lässt sich mit den CSS-Eigenschaften display:none oder visibility:hidden bewerkstelligen.

Ansonsten empfehle ich dir als "Myspace"-Nutzer das von Myspace angebotene "Anpassen"-Forum, um diese speziellen Fragen dort mit anderen "Myspace"-Benutzern zu erörtern.

mfg Maik


----------

